# J Wheelz



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was looking into some modification that I could do for my 2000 Polaris Magnum 325cc. My 325 does not have enough HP to run tracks and was looking into the J Wheelz. Some of the reviews are pretty mixed and was wondering if anyone around here has any experience with them? I am just not sold on them yet, from all the mixed reviews. 
Thanks...


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a J Wheelz dealer here in Bismarck. You could check them out in person.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

we have them on our honda and are pleased with them. They're not that great in snow though, you can float over some stuff if you keep your momentum up but one you slow down your screwed, still better than regular tires though. In mud they are awesome! This was our first year out chasing spring snows and they definitely passed the mud test for us. The only other draw back for us with the J wheelz was that we couldn't fit the wheeler in the trailer without taking them off, once you get use to doing it though it goes pretty quick.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The J-Wheelz system is a great product for the sportsman in our region and the Ag market, at a very cost effective price. They make a huge difference in deep snow and in mud. Very durable system and made here in the Midwest.

If a quad is running on the underpowered side, then the added drag is noticeable. But quads with plenty of power are unstoppable workhouses with the J-Wheelz kits in place.

The clips where they show them running on water is no joke, they can. But the J-Wheelz team does not endorse it. 

For under $600 they are a very effective solution to quads in snow/mud/sand/gumbo . :thumb:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Look at there website and watch all the videos. The videos have sold me, If I had a big enough wheeler I would purchase a set.


----------

